# ARM's North Texas Lawn Journal



## arm0211 (Apr 13, 2020)

Tracking progress and events. First year in lawn care and have already seen dividends from being in tune with the lawn.

Avg 1lbs of Nitrogen per month with a few liquid iron applications and Humic acid. Core aerated early May as well to improve compaction.

Purchased fiskar reel in April/May to improve cut from ego mower. Saw great uniform cuts until lawn became too thick. (Also was sidelined from vasectomy for a couple week and pushing a reel wasn't fun) switched back to ego and aesthetically wasn't pleased with scalping and quality of cut.

Purchased first gas reel mower off FB. Tuned up with new belts, oil change, and backlap and scalped the lawn at .25. Quite a bit uneven cut so I'll go back and backlap and make sure reel to bed knife is properly adjusted.


----------



## arm0211 (Apr 13, 2020)

April 17- found the lawn forum and my life has been changed. Quality of lawn wasn't great to start with.


----------



## arm0211 (Apr 13, 2020)

Modified fiskar to actually scalp below lowest setting on April 16

Fiskar scalp on April 17


----------



## arm0211 (Apr 13, 2020)

April 21 big help from my son who didn't want his mower anymore when he saw mine!


----------



## arm0211 (Apr 13, 2020)

May 29- One month post scalp


----------



## arm0211 (Apr 13, 2020)

July 4- last cut with the reel mower


----------



## arm0211 (Apr 13, 2020)

Unsatisfied with ego and started looking online for used gas powered reels and found a decent shape used 20 in 10 blade mclane.

Oil change, backlap, and new belt and it worked great! Stalled quite a bit first attempt, before backlapping.

Aug 5- Scalp down to .25 and ready for the rest of the season!


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Off to a great start!


----------



## arm0211 (Apr 13, 2020)

Well I was still scalping in a few areas in the front with my rotary mower at 2 inches. I was even mowing twice a week and still scalped considerably.

Decided to go ahead and scalp the front at 5/8 with the mclane and will attempt to maintain 7/8 the rest of the season. The back I'll try and keep at 5/8.


----------



## arm0211 (Apr 13, 2020)

Just installed a DIY roller and first cut with the roller.

Lawn is still recovering in some areas from the hard scalp on aug 5


----------



## arm0211 (Apr 13, 2020)

Pretty neat to see stripes!


----------



## Jbird95 (Jun 24, 2020)

@arm0211 
Great job. Looks like you have a fine helper. If he's like mine- he turns 1hr projects into 2hrs plus.


----------

